# bank account



## tintinsdog (Apr 3, 2014)

moving to nakhon thai to be with my wife of 5 years in about 3 months and will need to open a bank account . going for a retirement visa. with no work permit . will there be any problems opening an accout in a thai bank ??


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

tintinsdog said:


> moving to nakhon thai to be with my wife of 5 years in about 3 months and will need to open a bank account . going for a retirement visa. with no work permit . will there be any problems opening an accout in a thai bank ??


Should be no problem at all although different banks , and their branches , may vary a bit on what they want from you in order to open an account.

My experience with a local branch of SCB bank at Ban Amphur (near Pattaya) could not have been easier - walked in with my passport , showed them my 30 day permission to stay stamp , handed over a couple of thousand baht as opening deposit and ten minutes later walked out with an opened savings account , passbook and ATM card valid for ten years.

People have reported difficulty in opening an account at some Bangkok banks with just the 30 day stamp but in this case I'd just try another bank / branch. You'll need a Thai bank account before going through the retirement visa application process.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

If you mean a bank account at a local bank near where you live...

As Nakornthai is in Pitsanulok province (I think), your wife should call the branch you want and check with them. I find Pitsanulok's main branch of Bangkok Bank gives the best services while the Thai Farmers Bank's counterpart is a bit too busy. Both branches can open Pound Sterling accounts for you, too (not every branch provides this service).


----------

